# Action shot's



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that Darcy boy has quite the vertical leap! Let me see if I can find some of the boys.....


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Awesome action, one almost need's to carry a camera at all time's when you own golden's. They alway's do something worthy of a picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont unfortunately. My camera sucks. Those are three great pictures of goldens in action.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Action shots are so much fun!! 

The little white cotton puff with a face is my friend's dog, A japanese Spitz named Slyder.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here's some very random action shots of Tilly through the years!














































and a bit of yawning action!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

These are all great, I never seem to have the camera handy for action (or the batteries are dead). Here are a couple, sudo-action...

Darby playing with Daddy








Kirby playing with KC








Wrestling after a swim








Kirby pins Darby


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a few of my favorites:

Comet:





























Ajax and Comet:











And my all time favorite of Gus:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love action shots. Some of Paco.


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

Nice Shots Rik.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenway&Tango from my hike with Brooke today:


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Wow there sure are some awesome action shot's. I just never seem to have my camera to catch the really good one's


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Paco water-drops ones are just astounding. What I would give for pictures like that to frame!


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

I do agree, i love the one of gus diving off the end of the pier also.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Rik --those images are fabulous!

One of my all time favorites of Cisco:










My goofy trio:


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

rik said:


> I love action shots. Some of Paco.


Amazing photos Rik....what lense are you using here? Its gotta be bright to get freeze of the water like that...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Evil Eagle said:


> Nice Shots Rik.


Thank you Nick. I looked at your photo´s. Impressive 



Ljilly28 said:


> The Paco water-drops ones are just astounding. What I would give for pictures like that to frame!


Thanks Jill. 




CravenCloseClan said:


> Amazing photos Rik....what lense are you using here? Its gotta be bright to get freeze of the water like that...


Thank you, I´m using the Nikkor 70 200 f2.8 VR.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Rik....WOW!! The last pic with the water coming up around Paco is AMAZING!!!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Katie at Cayucas









Catching a frisbee









Angie


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kung Fu doggies











They really do love eachother...


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

rik - how do you get them to be so sharp? Do you save them at very high pixels?

Here a random Pudden shots (probably have posted them before):


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My retriever


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is some of Honey.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pudden said:


> rik - how do you get them to be so sharp? Do you save them at very high pixels?):


It's the lens. 



Pudden said:


> Here a random Pudden shots (probably have posted them before):


Pudden is a real jumper. Great photos.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Rik, that last pic. is the most amazing photo I have ever seen! Wow!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So if I get a better lense than my sigmas then I'll get better images?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> So if I get a better lense than my sigmas then I'll get better images?


I don't no. Sigma has some very good lenses. For example the 150 2.8 macro. 
A lens is much more important for a technical better photo as the body. Vignetering, distortions and CAs are better controlled and the MTF figures (sharpness) are higher. A good lens is fast wich can give you a faster shutterspeed. Very useful in low light situations or action (sport) photography. 

You can compare the quality of lenses on http://www.photozone.de/


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

Ya, Rik touched all the bases with his post. One thing to consider, is spending as much money as you can possibly squeak out on glass. Most of the time you will be happy. On the flip side, I bought a 70-200 Canon 2.8L in November, which was my first L lens. It ended up being just too much focal length for my crop sensor so I sold it last month. 

A good rule of thumb, for outdoor photos you get what you pay for with glass. For indoor studio/portrait shots your best bang for your buck is lighting and post processing knowledge.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Some of Priska's!.


----------



## fabulousmia (Dec 10, 2008)

Rik, what kind of camera do you own? Your pictures are amazing!  
I have been looking at the Canon Rebel and I want to make sure that I make a good purchase.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

fabulousmia said:


> Rik, what kind of camera do you own? Your pictures are amazing!
> I have been looking at the Canon Rebel and I want to make sure that I make a good purchase.


I own a Nikon D2X and a Nikon D200 as back up. For these photos I used the Nikkor lens 70 200 f2.8 VR. The body is not really important. The Canon rebel is a fine body but the lens you choose is much more important. What kind of photos do you want to make ?
And.. good gear is not a garanty for good photos.  If you have questions sent me a PM, mayby I can help you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not sure what got into Finn today, as he usually is "above" playing with the young dogs. He and Tally played chase for 45 mintues, and had a blast:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's my first attempt at taking a photo in RAW and converting it. Unfortunately, not all the Tango I needed. She does look Topbrassy and fierce though.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Remember, you asked LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Remember, you asked LOL


That picture made me happy! It really caught the zoomie eye roll.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Shake*

Caught Drying Off


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I love the one in my signature - Quiz leaping into a pond during field training.

I also like this one -- mid-air during a big flip finish in obedience!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I like this one too - doing the scale wall at a working trial.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I like this one too - doing the scale wall at a working trial.


 
WOW!!!! Now that's what i call an action shot. NICE..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with the wow. Quiz is a great athlete.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*My action rabbit*


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I also like this one -- mid-air during a big flip finish in obedience!


There is nothing I like seeing a more than a dog loving what they're doing and working with their owner. I wish all dogs looked this happy in the obedience ring.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh I have tons of action shots of Molly!  Here's my favorites:

















































































































































Ok, ok I'll stop now!  :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


>


Abby Bunny is adorable.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here's one taken at the dog park. Mine are always chasing the each other with the tennis ball.....as in my signature


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Oh I have tons of action shots of Molly!  Here's my favorites:
> 
> 
> Ok, ok I'll stop now!  :


I love the ears. They're like wings!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Oh I have tons of action shots of Molly!  Here's my favorites:  :


I think Molly wins first price for best ears :lol:


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Does sleeping count as an action??? lol


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Pudden said:


> I think Molly wins first price for best ears :lol:


Lolll! It's true!  she's got her ears flying up in every shot! :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

kgiff said:


> There is nothing I like seeing a more than a dog loving what they're doing and working with their owner. I wish all dogs looked this happy in the obedience ring.


Thank you. It's definitely what I'm most proud of about his training; that he enjoys what we're doing!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, outstanding action shots! I hate to think of how many you discarded to get these keepers,


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jake'sDad said:


> Wow, outstanding action shots! I hate to think of how many you discarded to get these keepers,


I can only speak for myself, but I take about 10 for every 1 I keep overall, and with action shots, it's more like 20 to 1.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I take about 10 for every 1 I keep overall, and with action shots, it's more like 20 to 1.


I'm pretty much the same. I took 140 pics this weekend and I think I have less than 20 I'll keep.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

This is a great thread! I've had so much fun looking at everyone's action shots. Here are a few of Bailey!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the reflection of Bailey, almost airborne with just one paw kissing his other self in the water.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Best thread so far... the whole reason I signed up for getting a GR was for moments pictured in this thread...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

two I have handy


----------



## bridge (Jan 12, 2008)

A rare Houston snow event before last Christmas. Weston and Zoey were a little freaked out.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's Floyd - doing what he does best!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I loved looking through all these pictures!!

(The action shot of Mojo... ha... DH made me put that in. LOL)


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Here are some of my boy. The last one of the black lab is a picture I took of my friend's dog, I love that picture so I just had to include it in.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Here is a nice shot of my 6month old golden girl Sasha as she catches some air, such concentration.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are the few I have on this computer


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a few, here are some recent ones taken last month at 6 months old



















And this one which was taken today at 7 months old


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool theread! Here's one of Brady boy, from over the summer


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly running in the lake in Vermont this past summer.


----------

